# [NUMA] Faut-il l'activer sur un core i7?

## sebB

Bonjour,

En refaisant la config de mon noyau je me repose la question de savoir si je dois ou non activer NUMA?

Mon ordi est équipé d'un corei7 et les avis divergent sans que je ne trouve une réponse satisfaisante.

Déjà j'avoue que je ne comprends pas trop le principe de cette option mais bon, vu que certains disent qu'il faut l'activer d'autres non...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-900130-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-906664-start-0.html

 *Mepho wrote:*   

> Unless you want to mess with it,  'enable maximum number or SMP cores and NUMA nodes' should be ok on i7.
> 
> http://kernel-seeds.org/settings-03.html
> 
>  *Quote:*   If you have a system that supports NUMA (such as a Core i7, or certain AMD chips), turn this setting on. This setting defaults to off. 
> ...

 

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

> Please disable NUMA support; unless you have a multi-socket Opteron/Xeon system
> 
> it's VERY unlikely you have NUMA 
> 
> 

 

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor   : 7

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 30

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 720  @ 1.60GHz

stepping   : 5

cpu MHz      : 933.000

cache size   : 6144 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 8

core id      : 3

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 7

initial apicid   : 7

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips   : 3191.84

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

Merci

----------

## guilc

DE ce que j'avais lu à l'époque, le NUMA demande : du multi-socket (pas du multi-core, il faut plusieurs processeurs physiques), et un contrôleur spécifique sur la carte mère. Ce qui rejoint la réponse de roarinelk !

----------

